# 1964 snowbird



## gordy5756 (Jan 30, 2016)

looking for a carburetor/gas tank assembly for an 1964 snowbird snow thrower. #100202-0169-01-6310021 
I was able to locate a gas tank but feel it would be better to have both as an assembly.


----------



## GAR (Nov 7, 2014)

I am know expert on the snowbird but I have a carb and gas tank off a 5hp briggs that looks to be the same. I used the numbers you posted and found a Sears part direct that show this carb and gas tank set up.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

gordy5756 said:


> looking for a carburetor/gas tank assembly for an 1964 snowbird snow thrower. #100202-0169-01-6310021
> I was able to locate a gas tank but feel it would be better to have both as an assembly.


Hi, :white^_^arial^_^0^_

What model is the Bird? S225....S226?
Do you have the old carb?


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

Knock Knock Gordy are you sleeping?:huh:

What is wrong with the carb (if you have one?)

Not much to them, I think this is your carb?

Click to make larger, maybe you could fix the old one if you have it?







What is the problem?


----------



## GAR (Nov 7, 2014)

Big Ed said:


> Knock Knock Gordy are you sleeping?:huh:
> 
> What is wrong with the carb (if you have one?)
> 
> ...


Big Ed, that carb set up sure dose look like the one I posted picture of.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

Parts numbers,
Click on me, I don't know if you know this.( hold the control button and the plus at the same time to read it better after you open it)


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

GAR said:


> Big Ed, that carb set up sure dose look like the one I posted picture of.


Yes it does, it is not the blower that really matters but the engine.
That should be his?
When he wakes up maybe we will know.

Not much to working on them?
Maybe clean the needle valve, or it needs a new diaphragm?

If he even has it?:icon_whistling:


----------

